# Other Pythons > Morelia >  My GTP's

## Wicked Constrictors

I have 2 GTP as of now but getting more one day.

This is Rocky my 4 year old Aru/sarong male






And my baby Twiggy biak

----------

MSG-KB (02-16-2012),_shorty54_ (02-16-2012)

----------


## buddha1200

very nice! :Very Happy:

----------


## pigfat

I love the third picture! And the little biak is SUPER pretty.

----------


## dragonboy4578

They are both awesome!!! :Good Job:

----------


## fndjason4

beautiful snakes. such impressive animals. thanks for sharing them.

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

Thank you all so much



someone asked me to put up some pics of my cages 

This one is where my baby lives in, its a little bit different because i dont have the real plants anymore.


and this one is for my Rocky

----------

Randy J. (02-16-2012)

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

They look awesome. Great photography too.

----------


## shorty54

Nice...I know they all end up Green! But, I LOVE THE RED GTP's!!!! Thx 4 sharin!

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

Thanks, yes they all turn green but they change different, like my Rocky was yellow and he turned from yellow to green, i seen red ones change from red to orange to yellow and green.

----------


## Randy J.

What size is that Exo-Terra Tank ????  And is Rocky's cage custom, or a bought cage from AP plastics, somewhere else ???  And it's size, as well ???
 :Snake:

----------


## Wicked Constrictors

> What size is that Exo-Terra Tank ????  And is Rocky's cage custom, or a bought cage from AP plastics, somewhere else ???  And it's size, as well ???


the exo-terra is 18x18x18 i think and the other one is a cage my husband made its about 22H 33L 17W

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Awesome shots, the third one is my favorite.  They are perfect display animals, one day I'll get a pair.

----------

